# Tony Bourdain Hmmm



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Sorry couldn't help with a recipe for you Shel, but I sooo have a soft spot for the man himself. We* get a programme on cable in the uk where he's off trying a world wide range of the most off the wall food. I have to say he's got sex appeal all wrapped up. I read Kitchen confidential before i saw him on tv and was well impressed with both.*
*I would consider him my No1 chef babe, in a not too sexual, no need for my husband to get paranoid kind of a way. Marco Pierre white is running a close second. Guess i like the rugged type.*
*I bet the guys rate Nigella Lawson*Mind you, before her latest series, I thought she was pretty hot too


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

He is the type that gives us permission to be ourselves -- and he is an honest "bad boy." It is a strange comfort, but it is akin to taking "one for the team." He works hard, and plays hard -- and acknowledges the opportunities he has had, in addition to recognizing mistakes along the way. I appreciate his honesty.

Cheers! S


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

UUUURLCHGHGSHLCG!

I can't stand the guy. He's an egotistical, self-centered, user. He's a one-trick pony and that bad boy act is all he's got. His contributions on Top Chef were not worth the time it took to listen to them--totally centered on nursing his image without anything constructive or useful to the participants.

He used to post here on Cheftalk for a while, but his only aim was self promotion. He barely read any other of the posts on a topic before running down other perspectives and again, promoting his view of himself and feeding his own celebrity.

Yeah, his books are somewhat interesting in a "guilty pleasure" or "watching a train wreck" sort of way, but overall I find them repetitious, tiresome and rambling. If anyone needs to consult the advice of an editor, it's him.
And that stupid travel food show?--if I have to watch him roll his eyes up into his head when he puts some disgusting thing in his mouth I think I'm gonna spew!


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

ROTFLMAO

No, really, tell us how you feel....


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Ok, Botie--here goes.

You know those people who always have that little bit of foamy white stuff stuck in the corners of their mouths? TB has to have a makeup person constantly wipe that stuff off when filming.

One of the worst meals of my life was at Les Halles where I doubt he's stepped foot in in three years. Surly service, a smelly dining room, greasy food and in severe need of Bromo aperitif.


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

I was working in kitchens in the same places where Bourdain was at the same time. I read Kitchen Confidential recently and I remember well the places where he says he worked. I've been slowly recalling the characters from that place and time.


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm clutching my gut, tears streaming.... Foodi, next time Ron takes me to NY and gets me liquored up, you and I are hookin' up!

Oh, and I think its called spittle


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Botie-Can't wait
We'll have lots of fun in the apple.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

I like that guy but I hate his show!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

loving hate fest.....nothing like Tony to bring out strong opinions. I've stated mine before....first hand knowledge of him doing a selfless incredible act of generosity that changed at least one man's life in STL ....=good guy in my book.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Foodnf
It's sad to think you would hate me also. I'm thinking you dislike his personality. He doesn't control that. I was brought up the same way in the same section of the USA. He went to Vassar,(I think) I spent two years at Sarah Lawrence college, not really attending but just hanging out. Before co-ed.
The guy is true. Trust me. He doesn't play to the camera.I enjoy his banter.
I'd love to meet up w/ya'll:lol: I think he's a couple of years younger then me but I understand!
Bromo!!! I love it!!!!


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Why would I hate you Pan? You're great.
You read the other posts here and respond specifically to them with relevent information! Helpful, useful, interesting.

I just don't find TB all that interesting or helpful. His persona is completely something he CAN control and does so with a corral directors, stylists, managers and agents. That the caustic, repetitive bad boy is all they can come up with is sad and kind of lame.

Shroom, I'm really glad TB proved generous and helpful to your friends and colleagues in STL. I wish he showed a little more of that to the world instead of his other evil twin.


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

OK, shout out -- AB if you are boundary watching, time to get the gloves out :smoking: Let's have a ChefTalk throw down :bounce: I'll find the funds for that -- hmmm, NY?

Got ya back


----------

